# selling finches



## yoshe (May 16, 2011)

How can I go about selling finches? I live in the toronto area. I have posted on Kijiji and have sold some birds but I have 20 more to sell. They are my dad's. He is sick and can't care for them anymore. I am not a bird breeder. I just want to get rid of them. I am selling them for 10 dollars a pair. Should I call local pet stores? the Humane's society? What would you do?
Please Help.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

yoshe said:


> How can I go about selling finches? I live in the toronto area. I have posted on Kijiji and have sold some birds but I have 20 more to sell. They are my dad's. He is sick and can't care for them anymore. I am not a bird breeder. I just want to get rid of them. I am selling them for 10 dollars a pair. Should I call local pet stores? the Humane's society? What would you do?
> Please Help.


Join here and advertise...loadsa Canadian members on here...it's a USA site.

FINCHforum • Index page


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

you could try advertising them in your local paper, shop windows.
& if you type into google things for sale in your area it will come up with loads of sites you can advertise them on


----------

